# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Kann jemand mir mit diese Aufgabe helfen ?

## aramhv

Also folgende Herausforderung

Die Source Tabelle ist die Quelle und die "Destination" die Zieltabelle

1. Vergleiche die "gid" (Spalte D) aus "destination" mit der "gid" aus "source" (Spalte C) und schreibe bei Übereinstimmung die "oid" aus "source" (Spalte B) in die "oid" in "destination" (Spate B). Setze einen Hinweis in "destination" in der Spalte "C" inter "Source" von welcher Stelle die das matching gemacht wurde (Bsw. "gid")

Sollte kein Ergebnis vorliegen

2. Vergleiche die Telefon Nr. (hier SpalteU) nach der selben Regel. Schreibe dann in "destination" in der "source" Spalte die Quelle (hier "phone" also die Überschrift aus der "source" Spalte "AC"). Zu beachten ist das die Telefon-Nr. mit 0090 oder mit +90 und mit "/" oder "-" oder sogar mit "()" getrennt sein kann.

3. Vergleiche Name "destination" Spalte "E" mit 50%tiger Übereinstimmung und schreibe in "Source" die Quelle

4. Kombisuche PLZ mit 20% aus Name oder so.

Bitte, sehen Sie die Tabelle attached als MS Excel datei.DevelopSouceDestinationTest.xlsx

Vielen Dank im Voraus für any Hilfe.


===============================
ENGLISH
So the following challenge 
the source table is the source and the "Destination" the target table 

1. See the "gid" (Column D) from "destination" with the "gid" from "source" (column C) and write in accordance the "oid" from "source" (column (B) in the "oid" in "destination" (late B). Make a note in the "destination" in the column "C" inter "Source" of the point
at which the matching has been made (e.g. "GID") should be no result 

2. See the phone number (here SpalteU) according to the same rule. Then write in "destination" in the "source" column the source (here "phone" so the title from the "source" column "AC" ). Note The phone no. with 0090 or with +90 and with " /" or " -" or even with " ( )" can be disconnected. 

3. Comparisons name "destination" column "E" with 50 %Tiger Line and write in "Source" the source 

4. From Name Kombisuche ZIP/Postal Code with 20% or so. Please, see the table attached as an MS Excel file.

DevelopSouceDestinationTest.xlsx 

thank you in advance for any help.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Also folgende Herausforderung........



.  Hi aramhv,

…  Es ist ja jetzt eine paar Tagen und ihren bitte für Hilfe ist noch nicht beantwortet, trotz dass es hier üben noch ganz vorne zu sehen ist. Ich denke ich darf jetzt deswegen antworten auch wenn ich noch nicht sicher bin das ich voll und ganz ihnen eine Losung geben kann. Mein Deutsch ist ja auch nicht perfekt, ist aber etwa besser als eine „Google übersetzen“. Das ist weil ich Zeit über 10 Jahr in Deutschland wohnen 

….  Auch finde es OK das ich so antworten weil .. Ich bin ja nicht sicher ob es überhaupt möglich ist, alles was sie wollen, in besonders die „ungefähre“ Überstimmung in .3 and . 4. Es gibt grenzen an wie _ungenau_ die vergleich sein können!!

….   Genau was sie wollen ist auch von ihrer Beschreibung zu keinem Menschen ganz klar!! ( meine Meinung nach…)
..
…  Erinnern sie Bitte:  Es ist ja immer das Beste wenn sie geben können eine source Tabelle und *2* klar destination Tabellen. 

.* … – 1)  Einer destination Tabelle* wäre zeigen wie alles *vorher* aussehen ohne irgendeiner Aktionen, 
.  … ( das vermute ich ist nur ungefährer was sie gegeben habe ), 

*….. – 2 ) dann aber auch* brauchen wir eine zweiter destination Tabelle, die zeigt genau wie ihren *Danach*  ( Fertig ) Tabelle aussehen sollen. Die *danach*  soll genau so aussehen wie es soll je nach was für Beispiel Daten sie haben in ihren source Tabelle  ( und in ihren fall auch so wie die Spalten in destination Tabellen die referenziert sind aussieht.)  Und wichtig die Beispiel Daten sollte so ausgewählt werden, dass sie alle Szenarien geben. Ich hab versuchte, zum Beispiel, ihren Beispiel Telefon Nummer Daten so zu ändern  um alle möglich Telefon Formatieren zu testen)
.
.    Ich gebe ihnen nur eine Anfang VBA Code das etwa auf die Kriterien .1 .2 arbeiten, zu mindestens so ungefährer wie ich ihrer gewünscht Aktionen machen. Es ist ja auch nicht klar ob sie überhaupt einen Code, oder Formular wollen? Ich konnte mir vorstellen das eine Formular Losung wäre theoretisch möglich, bezweifel mich aber, ob irgendjemand alle ihre Kriterien / gewünschte Aktionen mit eine Formulare machen konnte. Ich auf jedenfalls Nicht !!! 
.   Ich habe, zu mindestens, die Code ausführlich mit ( Deutsch ) 'Green Kommentaren geschrieben. Da können sie davon lernen und dann selbe weiter machen, oder zu mindestens sehen ob eine Lösung so wie sie vorstellen möglich ist.. (... Sie müssen scroll, ( Bildlauf ) nach rechts gehen, um alle die  erklären Kommentare sehen zu können )

*.  Beachten sie das im Arbeitsblätter „destination“ sie müssen Spalten U als „Text“* Formatieren, statt „Standard“, sonst klappt es nicht mit Telefon Nummern die mit „+“ anfangen. 
.  Beachten sie auch, dieses Code ist nicht zu professional: es arbeitet mit, und, auf dem Arbeitsblatt Referenzieret oft. Das ist sehr ineffizient, vergleichbar mit, zum Beispiel, An VBA Array Methode. Es ist aber für an anfangs ( Anfängers! )  versuche etwas einfacher zu verstehe. 
……………..
.  Ich hoffe mindestens, meine versuche kann sie eine Anfang geben. Für mehr Hilfe, müssen sie besser Info geben, ( meine Meinung nach…)

-……………………………………………..


Also, jedenfalls hier kommt meine Lösung, geteilte über nächste par Posten:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

. Ich gehe von aus sie haben eine vereinfacht source Tabelle und destination Tabelle die so anfangt..
Tabelle source

Using Excel 2007
Row\Col
B
C
D
E
F
G
H
I
J
K
L
M
N
O
P
Q
R
S
T
U
V
W
X
Y
Z
AA
AB
AC

*1*
oid
gid

























phone

*2*
1
62503

























903223555000

*3*
2


























903243583700

*4*
3


























903262157777

*5*
4
7513

























903247224211

*6*
5
8548

























903245232364

*7*
6


























903245222444

*8*
7
79492

























903245232116

*9*
8
17382

























903243265000

*10*
9
12345

























234245232364

*11*
10
20618

























234245232365

*12*
11
22236

























234245232366

*13*
12
23854

























903262151234


*source*


…………..………..

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Tabelle destination *( Vorher)*

Using Excel 2007
Row\Col
A
B
C
D
E
F
G
H
I
J
K
L
M
N
O
P
Q
R
S
T
U

*1*
id
oid
Source
gid
















phone [otela]

*2*






















*3*
7513


7513


















*4*
7513


7513


















*5*






















*6*
7513


7513
















903262157777

*7*
8548


8548
















903-24/7224-211

*8*




















903-24523-236/4

*9*
79492


79492


















*10*
17382


17382


















*11*
79491


79491


















*12*
96236


96236


















*13*






















*14*
7205


7205


















*15*
4518


4518
















234-24523-236/4

*16*
7237


7237


















*17*
53101


53101
















(234)245232365

*18*
38382


12345


















*19*
9379


9379
















+234245232366

*20*
71864


71864


















*21*




















00903262151234


*destination*

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Dann, nach Ausführung die Code ich in die nächste Post geben, wäre Tabelle destination so ändern:

Tabelle destinatio*n ( Danach )* 


Using Excel 2007
Row\Col
A
B
C
D
E
F
G
H
I
J
K
L
M
N
O
P
Q
R
S
T
U

*1*
id
oid
Source
gid
















phone [otela]

*2*






















*3*
7513
4
kommt aus source zeile 5
7513


















*4*
7513
4
kommt aus source zeile 5
7513


















*5*






















*6*
7513
4
kommt aus source zeile 5
7513
















903262157777

*7*
8548
5
kommt aus source zeile 6
8548
















903-24/7224-211

*8*


phone ( source: 903245232364 ( Zeile 6) )

















903-24523-236/4

*9*
79492
7
kommt aus source zeile 8
79492


















*10*
17382
8
kommt aus source zeile 9
17382


















*11*
79491


79491


















*12*
96236


96236


















*13*






















*14*
7205


7205


















*15*
4518

phone ( source: 234245232364 ( Zeile 10) )
4518
















234-24523-236/4

*16*
7237


7237


















*17*
53101

phone ( source: 234245232365 ( Zeile 11) )
53101
















(234)245232365

*18*
38382
9
kommt aus source zeile 10
12345


















*19*
9379

phone ( source: 234245232366 ( Zeile 12) )
9379
















+234245232366

*20*
71864


71864


















*21*


phone ( source: 903262151234 ( Zeile 13) )

















00903262151234


*destination*

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Code:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```




Bitte erzählen mir wie es ihnen alles bekommt!!
Alan Elston
Hof, Bavaria
Deutschland

----------

